
NeXT Employee Story: Steve Jobs encountered the iPhone's key features in 1994 - spyhi
https://www.cake.co/conversations/6bNY8PD/that-time-in-1994-when-steve-jobs-got-to-use-a-device-like-an-iphone
======
cmacaskill
He got to play with the touchscreen virtual keyboard for 2 weeks and told Andy
Hertzfeld that he thought it was a good design choice.

